# Passenger stung by scorpion on flight



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.travel.yahoo.com/p-promo-3361372


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Not surprised. Lots of scorpions here. I've been stung by the little bastiges lots of times. Nobody gave me a plane ticket.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How about frequent biter miles bar-d, did you get 4000 of them ??

Ok ? ! so the plane was in Texas, are you telling me the little bugger boarded the plane and crawled past everyone else, up his seat and bit him on the upper arm ? Really ? Chances are he brought it from home or it was on a piece of luggage someone else brought on the plane.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

After living in TX around these little buggers, i'm surprised this is actually news worthy lol. They are all over. I read a post last year on another forum from a lady who was considering moving to TX. Her main concern? Scorpions! She had read someplace that they like to travel across the ceilings and drop down into people's beds and she was completely freaked out about it. So much so that she was talking about not moving to TX with her husband who had been transferred for work.









Every place has critters.... some are worse than others....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do remember this was on yahoo.uk Chris, we aren't use to scorpions on planes!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I got stung by a mosquito does that count ?

Never have gotten nailed by a scorpion and only have seen them while in South America. Heard they sure do hurt though so I was careful.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No Brian insects don't count!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh ok...how about a spider ? They have 8 legs

I did get stung by a sea urchin they have a few more


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you ever been stung by a woman that smarts!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a daily basis !! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom you get stung by your woman daily...I have some " OFF " wana buy some ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

A mans natural off is breaking wind---seems to work for me:sheep:


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats lovely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> A mans natural off is breaking wind---seems to work for me:sheep:


Yeah that will keep the women from bugging you i bet.


----------

